# 1552 ?



## chevyrulz (Jun 5, 2014)

Who's got a 1552 hull?

What motor are you running?

How fast?

How is yours laid out?

Any other info about pros/cons appreciated, I am considering buying a bare hull to modify. If I get one, the plan will be tiller steer & open floor plan for duck hunting


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 5, 2014)

My friends boat is a 1652. He runs a 40/25 jet pump. By GPS it goes 22 upstream and 25 down with 2 men and gear. It is a very stable boat. He kept it simple with seats on the benches to maintain lots of room for decoys, dog, guns. The area behind the rear seat is full of gas and oil tanks, batteries.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jun 5, 2014)

thanks for the numbers & details He Reigns, any idea how that boat rides solo? i would think gas, batteries, & 40hp on the transom might porpoise or bounce a lot without some weight on the front of the boat, but maybe jets don't do that?

i've been in a 1652 xpress side console, definitely a stable boat. 40 mercury (no jet) pushes it about 35mph

if i do get a 1552, it will likely be custom order, looking for some real world feedback on 1552 tiller setups...what y'all like, what you don't like, what works, & what doesn't...so i can figure out what i want for myself.

anyone with opinions on rear bench versus split rear bench for driver seating on a tiller steer? I can't see any good reason to have a split rear bench


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 5, 2014)

I should have said battery in the back, his trolling motor battery is in the front. He does have a little "lip" (1 1/4 aluminum angle iron) mounted on the back that is hammer adjustable. Not sure its needed as he does not porpoise. It runs fine with one person. I don't have speeds though.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 5, 2014)

My 1652 tunnel jet with center console and it porpoises with just me in the boat. I added transom wedges and extra weight up front to get rid of the porpoising. What brand are you looking at in a 1552?


----------



## chevyrulz (Jun 5, 2014)

haven't picked one yet, whoever's cheapest lol

had my eye on weldbuilt, never priced alweld, but assume they're more expensive?


----------



## richg99 (Jun 5, 2014)

Moving weight and gear around; adding an extendable tiller handle;... Both can help with porpoising.

If those two items don't work, then consider Smart Tabs...or the similar new tabs from Bennett. Rich

Smart tabs.
https://www.nauticusinc.com/smart_tabs_automatic_trim_tabs.htm

Bennett tabs. 
https://www.bennetttrimtabs.com/catalog.php?vID=274&techID=9


----------



## chevyrulz (Jun 6, 2014)

good tips, typically mounting the battery toward the front of the boat is enough to stop porpoising, that, or lowering the motor height (if possible)


----------



## chevyrulz (Jun 6, 2014)

for a fee, pretty much everything is an option with weldbuilt, tread plate floor, seat bases, live well, storage boxes, low front deck, extended front deck, gun box, tunnel hull, float pods, etc...obviously, I wanna leave some of the modifications to do myself, but I haven't quite figured out what I want to use as a starting point... I plan to order .080 to save weight but you can also get .100 gauge

here's 2 pictures of the weldbuilt 1552, one with split rear bench & one with standard rear bench:












here's a couple 1652s that show the storage & drop deck options:


----------



## DrNip (Jun 6, 2014)

If I had the option again I would get the split bench.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jun 9, 2014)

good to know, thank you. any particular reasons why?


----------



## DrNip (Jun 9, 2014)

With my boat I have to straddle the back bench to make use of the tiller handle for it to feel right. You wouldn't have to do that with the split bech. Split beach has storage as well. Looks like with the split bench the back seat might be close enough to steer the boat from it.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jun 9, 2014)

thanks doc!

I was leaning more towards the full bench, but having it custom order to open for storage like the hatches pictured above. Then again, I can now see how it might be better to have the split bench setup...typically, the benches in jon boats have me seated slightly more forward than ideal for comfort, plus I'm kinda turned left anyways with the middle of the bench in the way of my legs...prolly be easier to clean pluff mud & marsh grass from a split bench too...hmmm


----------



## hotshotinn (Jun 9, 2014)

Why a 1552 over a 1652 ?


----------



## chevyrulz (Jun 10, 2014)

[url=https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355243#p355243 said:


> hotshotinn » Yesterday, 20:07[/url]"]Why a 1552 over a 1652 ?


mostly trivial stuff & personal preference, here's all the reasons I can think of:

less money

less weight (more speed, shallower draft, easier to move trailer in the driveway, easier to move if run aground or tide goes out)

less length (easier hide in the duck blind, more maneuverable on the trailer)

15' & below are exempt from certain regulations in certain states, namely Arkansas doesn't require a throwable on vessels under 16' (page 51 here https://www.boat-ed.com/assets/pdf/handbook/ar_handbook_entire.pdf)

lastly, everyone's got a 1652, but when's the last time you saw a 1552?


----------



## jonboatboy (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a 2001 1650 Alumacraft MV TEX Special CS. It has a 2000 50hp Johnson and runs 35mph all day no matter how much weight I add. I had 2 other guys in it that weighed 200lbs and I'm about 160 and nothing changed. Still 35mph. If your not holding on and it'll throw you out the back when taken off from a dead stop to WOT. It's plenty sturdy and handles rough water ok. It has a little rise and isn't completely flat on the bottom but is a Mod V so it gives a dry ride. Only about a half inch of hull is in the water when on plain and from the cavitation plate down on the lower unit so it runs pretty shallow. Love the boat and the only thing I can complain about is I don't have a rod locker but never leave it out anywhere to need one. Garage kept, clean, and dry.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jun 10, 2014)

thanks for the details jonboatboy

I'm not going to have a side console or carpet in my rig as it will be purpose built for duck hunting, but your boat is really laid out nicely for fishing though!

I want maximum floor space & minimum weight, I've actually been leaning back toward a 1448. because of it's low weight, my ole little 1436 was so nice to move around the driveway & generally a lot less hassle to use than for example my buddy's 1652 xpress 40 mercury side console...a lot easier to hide from the ducks too... like any 1436 though, it's kinda sketchy moving around with 2 guys wearing waders, a dog, & a sack full of decoys, in open water in the middle of winter, with help miles & miles away

there's a few spots we like to hunt that involve going across a bay which gets pretty rough sometimes, & the more length the merrier when you're in those conditions, the more you think about it, the more you realize you need multiple boats! lol


----------



## hipster dufus (Jun 11, 2014)

i have a 1648mv weldbilt with the split rear bencfhes, 30 hp efi tohatsu, ptt tiller. rear storage. extension on the front decfk. 29 mph, 26 with 3 guys. 100 gage hull. i would go with the widest model, and heaviest gage. be cfareful where u placfe ur seat bases. any questions ask away


----------



## chevyrulz (Jun 11, 2014)

thanks hip, got any pictures? It would be great to see what the controls on the tiller look like & as many pictures of the hull as you'll offer. I've never seen these weldbilts in person, I'd love to see the side view & front view to get an idea of the shape of their V hulls, and I'd also like to see the inside of how your hull is laid out with the deck the split bench

what's the deal with seat base placement?

how do you like the tohatsu motor? is yours a 4 stroke or a 2 stroke?


----------



## DrNip (Jun 11, 2014)

I love my 30 hHP EFI Tohatsu w/ PT&T. comes with a 5 year warranty too.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jun 13, 2014)

thanks


----------



## hipster dufus (Jun 14, 2014)

i dont have any pics. or i cant upload. the split rear bench u see in the pics on the other post. it has a 48 in front deck with an extension. i have a plastic hatch. the new ones have an aluminum, which is better in my opinion. if u place ur floor mounted seat bases in the middle it is uncomfortable ,offset them to one side. i made a plywood deck with a seat base that straddles the rear benches for standing and fishing on. i offset the seat base to run the tiller. i have a remote ptt/t switch velcroe3d to the side of the right bench. u need a remote pt/t. the newr motors have the controls on the tiller. go to backwoods landing facebook page u can see my boat it is the one from monroe ga. go with 100 gage.i have a 55lb minn koya iam ambivalent about. it works. they wired my tm to the front storage area. the battery sits in there.i carpeted the decks, nothing fancy. it has a left side rear storage u can have plumbed for a livewell. if u get the lite package u get a 12v outlet. iam considering a bow mount hand control in the future, it takes up less room on the deck.i also bought it with a 20 in transom. let me know if i can help. where r u located?


----------



## jonboatboy (Jul 2, 2014)

My next jon will prolly be a Weldbuilt. They look like tanks and you can order the anyway you want to. I got a hold of a great 9.8 mercury for my 1232 jon and after buying a bigger boat it doesn't get used but I would like to get a Weldbuilt 1436 or 1440 for the river and joy riding.


----------



## oomph (Jul 4, 2014)

I am also looking into a Weldbilt boat and in the process of making the same decisions about my build.
Currently, I am using a 1436, and I need more room for gear and a 3rd person. A 1552 really isn't much bigger. (although it is more stable)

I was considering the 1652, but I recently spoke with Andy at Backwoods Landing and he steered me towards the 1752 instead. He claims it's better balanced and displaces water better in shallow water, which is what I primarily plan on using the boat in.

I am also trying to decide between a traditional bench seat or a split bench setup.

I noticed one build that looked interesting, it had a 4th seat in the rear of the boat, I assume for tiller duty. I do like the bonus of the added storage.

Hipster, did you offset all your seats to one side?

Another option is instead of doing the split bench seat is to go with a rear bench and the rear deck hatch option. You can configure the rear bench with multiple seat bases, so you can move the seat position if needed.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jul 8, 2014)

oomph said:


> the bonus of the added storage.


you can have storage in the rear bench same as you can get in the split rear bench. 

a 1552 is worlds bigger than a 1436 when you're sitting in one in the duck blind.

the 1752 is great, except that it takes more power for the same speed, meaning you must carry more gas, costing more money, giving you more capacity for people/gear, but your paying for it with money, weight, draft, maneuverability, and hiding the boat itself in the blind.

I also want the smallest & lightest possible boat for moving around in my gravel the driveway on the trailer or pushing it back to the river because the tide went out on me. 

It all depends on what you're trying to do. In the bay, the more boat the merrier except for the gas bill. In the timber, the less boat the better. I like to hunt a mix of everything, plus I fish. So for me, the 1552 is the perfect compromise between big water capability, small water accessibility, payload capacity, & purchase/operating cost. The major downfall to my 1436 was that bringing a 3rd passenger was sketchy, & a 4th downright unsafe. Even fishing/hunting 2 people you had to be careful because a 36" floor is not the most stable platform. Its flat bottom also didn't like rough water, although it took it like a champ. In rough water, length is your friend for sure.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355327#p355327 said:


> chevyrulz » Tue Jun 10, 2014 11:09 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355243#p355243 said:
> ...


In my state of Illinois some of the public hunting areas require a 16' boat.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jul 8, 2014)

I wonder why your state would legislate a boat's length? Very strange, but great to know. Thank you!


----------



## turbotodd (Jul 14, 2014)

I think Havoc and perhaps Edge make a 1556. They are both fairly fast hulls-for a jon. Longitudinal ribs as opposed to the standard transverse ribs. Little stronger design. I've not ridden in a Havoc yet. Been in some 1550 Edge boats and don't care for them-but that is personal preference. I might like the 1556 better.


----------



## chevyrulz (Aug 1, 2014)

1556?! i gotta see that


----------



## turbotodd (Aug 3, 2014)

https://www.edgeduckboats.com/index.html

They are considered one of the faster hulls available at this time. Havoc is pretty close too, and may be a better boat for fishing? I don't have any experience with Havoc https://www.havocboats.com/

I looked at a BUNCH of boats when I bought mine. Weldbilt is cheap. They are slow. The ribs are tall, so if you put a floor in it, you lose about 5 or 6" of space. Or if you don't put a floor in, you are tripping of them. They also have more strakes than mine does, and all those ribs tend to suck the boat down against the water slowing it down.

Have you looked at War Eagle? No 1550 available, but I'm HIGHLY impressed with my 1548. Rides awesome for a tin boat. And built like a tank. The original "duck boat". I use mine for fishing; shallow draft, turns on a dime, rides great, dry ride, stable, nothing I don't like about it. They do have a 'new' 1544 available now which is their faster hull. Rigged one recently with a 25 yamaha; owner says it's almost as fast as the Edge boat that was stolen from him. He had some problems with the Edge, to my knowledge it was some cracking in a couple welds. Factory took care of it; but all it takes is one weld to crack and you're questioning the integrity of the entire boat, and the integrity of the company when such a small thing happens. Never had a single problem with mine and occasionally I use it pretty hard. One nice thing about War Eagle is that they are truly custom boats. You want an off-the-wall option, most of the time they'll accommodate you. https://www.wareagleboats.com


----------



## chevyrulz (Oct 27, 2014)

bought a 1546, price & weight won me over, pics in my signature


----------

